# Off to Denmark in the morning!!!!



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi All

I'm new here but hope you don't mind me doing a bit of a brain dump of where I'm at? Be good to get support/sense check/whatever!!

So, I'm 41 and TTC for the first time. In fact I wasn't someone who knew they wanted children until a couple of years ago, so I feel like I have a lot of catching up to do with just getting used to the idea of being a mum and having children in my life ( I'm an only child, all extended family overseas). 

I turned 41 last month and it was a catalyst for me to stop talking about this and start doing something!

I called a couple of clinics recommended here and through a friend of a friend who had a donor-conceived baby last year. The Lister seemed the most helpful and I had my first appt there early last week. I was disappointed that Dr Sougi was dismissive of DIUI at my age and did strongly suggest IVF ASAP. I guess it's logical to a doctor to take the route with the highest chance of success but I would prefer to try a less expensive and medicalised approach a few times first. That's just my preference. 

I was also a bit disappointed that she wanted me to skip anything this cycle and wait till the next. My cycles are up to 39 days long so this burst my bubble somewhat, having got all excited about actually going for it!

Having them taken a few days to get blood tests via GP and do more research, I decided to have a consultation with Stork Klinik in Denmark. They were so much cheaper and I wanted to see if they were more approachable but as professional as Lister. My consultation by phone was great. I felt much more in control of my decisions and that Stork would support me whatever that was. I talked about the option of an unmediated cycle this month so as 'not to waste an egg' and am now heading to Copenhagen tomorrow morning for an ultrasound. Depending on results I'll get an ovukation induction shot for later in the week and then have the IUi. 

It's a bit surreal writing all that but every time I hesitate I just can't think of a good reason not to just go for it. 

Biggest shock was buying the sperm - most I've ever spent online shopping in my life!

Anyone else used Stork? Done an unmediated cycle? Woukd love to hear experiences. 

Sunset  

went to th


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing you lots of luck in Denmark. X


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Sunset365 welcome and I hope all goes well.

I've no experience of clinics abroad and little of IUI.... what I would say though is, although some women use OPKs for timing, IMO follicle tracking scans and ovulation induction are essential (for both medicated and unmedicated cycles) otherwise it just feels like you're 'shooting in the dark'. This might be especially important if you have long or irregular cycles.

The clinics I've attended have had a preference for going straight to IVF. Whilst I was comfortable with that decision this year when I restarted treatment, I have always thought that I should have pursued IUI cycles when I first started out five years ago. My AMH was high at 57 and it would have been less invasive and costly.
A x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope it all goes well for you!
Have you been charting as well as using OPK's? The better you know your body, the more in control you'll feel  x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello! I haven't done IUI as you can see from my signature but I do know a lot of single ladies who have been to Denmark, this seems a very popular route to go and it does sometimes work! I wish you all the very best of luck.


----------



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

Annaleah said:


> I've no experience of clinics abroad and little of IUI.... what I would say though is, although some women use OPKs for timing, IMO follicle tracking scans and ovulation induction are essential (for both medicated and unmedicated cycles) otherwise it just feels like you're 'shooting in the dark'. This might be especially important if you have long or irregular cycles.
> 
> The clinics I've attended have had a preference for going straight to IVF. Whilst I was comfortable with that decision this year when I restarted treatment, I have always thought that I should have pursued IUI cycles when I first started out five years ago. My AMH was high at 57 and it would have been less invasive and costly.
> A x


I think you are absolutely right about needing the scans and induction to make sure timing is right and you don't throw away time and money. I also agree that it seems to just feel right to ramp up the procedures and start with the least invasive if at all possible. I'm sure it frustrates the doctors who just think (logically) 'do the procedure most likely to get you pregnant!'

And in fact I've just decided to give my unused CB Fertility Monitor to my friend who is ttc with her husband for first time. I'm just using the digital stick as, more than anything, I find it kinda interesting to learn about my body. The annoying thing is that the Lister didnt even give me this option this cycle and now I have to jet to Denmark!

To give some feedback about Stork. Wow. What a lovely place for women. I can understand if you have been through a lot of procedures and just want the best science can offer, then this place isnt for you. It's full of comfortable, cool danish furniture and candles and tea and lovely smiling Danish women! Just generally a very peaceful feminine vibe. I loved it as it felt human and less clinical.

I ended up having my scan with Nina Stork herself and she was very good. Professional but warm.

As i said, I totally get why this wouldn't be for everyone but if relaxation is a big factor in improving fertility and conception, Stork is doing the right thing!

My scan was inconclusive as although the left ovary was clear and didn't show any big follicles brewing, my right ovary was very hard to see (had same prob at Lister). I'm back there tomorrow for a scan with a doctor and nurse to hopefully get a clearer picture (literally!).


----------

